# Started to leave the house



## Romantics (Jun 29, 2006)

Um, this is my second post so i have to explain everything lol. Well I have a super supportive boyfriend.. and he and I split up for three weeks a few weeks back.. and um.. with nothing to do (being stuck int he house all the time is boring most of the time aint it?) I decided to go (with my mum) to the pub to watch the England game. Since ive been to every one, always with my mum.. .but someone i was best friends with in secondary school works there, so I went up and spent two hours there on my own talking to him.

Then I went to a restaurant for the first time without my mum, with my boyfriend (the day we got back together) and our mutual best friend

Then two days ago I went to the cinema

Um and I actually stayed over night at my grandparents the other day, while we were helping paint their kitchen.

I kept having anxiety attacks in their bathroom so they wouldnt know, but i survived.

Ive not been out of my house in a year before this, and only seen about 8 people this year, so its little steps with alot of pride.

just worried its two steps forward and one step back


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Romantics,

That's really two steps forward. If it any improvement at all, it should NOT be minimized. I'd gave that three boogies! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Romantics (Jun 29, 2006)

three boogies?!? that sounds fantastic. from now on I will judge my life on a boogie scale!!


----------



## Leon-_- (May 11, 2006)

Romantics said:


> three boogies?!? that sounds fantastic. from now on I will judge my life on a boogie scale!!


lol the only place i think i can use a boogie scale is on the kooks i give them :boogie :boogie :boogie out of 5


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Three boogies is all I'm allowed to give - it's the limit. It is a Millenniumman75 triumph trademark!  :banana


----------

